
Ask HN: I need to buy a new office chair,  any tips/recommendations? - jordanwallwork
My office chair just broke so I need to get a new one. Does anyone have any chairs that they recommend, or tips for selecting? There&#x27;s such a lot of chairs out there and I want to be sure to pick well since I&#x27;ll spend such a large portion of my life sitting in the damn thing!
======
jonah
My best advice is to spend some time sitting in a variety of chairs.

I needed a chair 15 years ago when the Aeron was the hot thing. I tried one
out and didn't like it. After testing half-a-dozen different chairs I ended up
with a Steelcase Leap. I'm still using it today and it's held up really well.
After about 12 years daily use the gas cylinder finally failed. It was still
under warranty so a service person came to my office and replaced it for free.

------
ponyous
A few months ago I purchased used Steelcase Leap v2[0] and am happy with it.
It offers lots of customization and my back never hurts me after a long day. I
wouldn't be happy if I had to pay the full price (~$1000?) as I tried some
other chairs in the past such as Spinalis[1] and my mind was blown away.

I don't know exactly the reason I felt so good on Spinalis as it was several
years ago. But I do know it was "different" than any other chair I tried
(haven't tried many).

Hope it helps.

[0]: [http://store.steelcase.com/seating/office-
chairs/leap](http://store.steelcase.com/seating/office-chairs/leap)

[1]: [http://www.spinalischairs.co.uk/](http://www.spinalischairs.co.uk/)

------
wesbos
If you can afford it, the aeron or leap are amazing. Many people make the
mistake of sittin in a coworkers or trying it and a store and saying they
don't like it. It takes lots of adjustment to get it just right for your body
so make sure to spend sometime in a showroom.

I've had the aeron for over a year and I absolutely love it

------
teslabox
Get an inflatable ball chair; alternate with standing. Office chairs cultivate
poor posture, and should be avoided.

~~~
jordanwallwork
Oh wow I hadn't considered that, I remember those from years ago but had
forgotten all about them! Cheers I'll definitely look into them

~~~
saluki
you can use an exercise ball part of the day, I'm 6'1" and use a 75cm one . .
. you can pick one up at Target.

Ikea has some decent chairs, go in and test them out. The one I liked best was
one of their least expensive ones.

------
exlurker
Don't get a chair, get a standing desk. Has worked wonders for my back the
last two years. I do have a bar-stool that I use at times.

~~~
zerr
But what about knees?

------
danm07
Herman Miller.

